

Parsyncfp – a parallel rsync wrapper for large data transfers - zdw
http://moo.nac.uci.edu/~hjm/parsync/

======
carlchenet
Hey, it seems to be like a great idea! but do you position parsyncfp related
to the new fpsync utiliy now embedded in the fpart package?

------
shazamfr
it reminds me of Gitlab guy [https://about.gitlab.com/2015/03/09/moving-all-
your-data/](https://about.gitlab.com/2015/03/09/moving-all-your-data/)

That kind of options paralleling rsync using batches of files is a really
efficient solution IMO

